# Houston members? Meet?



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Nismo fans, tired of going to Westheimer or Bay Area and seeing the same old tired Hondas? Why not get together and show a little presence in Houston?

I realize that this is not the best time or season for a meet, but I have been on and off the forum for the past year and I do not recall seeing a post for a meet or gathering of any kind.

I should be done with my motor swap (US to JD N/A SR20) by this weekend and would not mind getting together with some you of you folks and trade talk or show up in group to the Honda dominated gatherings.

Lemme know. 

Keep this post alive until we can set a date.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

count me in just tell me where to meet at i have not been to bay area in a long time didnt know it turned into a big cruise spot i usually go to the corner of spencer and red bluff here in pasadena and i am the only nissan driver there


----------



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

Last I checked about a month ago, Barnes and Noble parking lot got huge. Back in my Honda days I started there with only a hand full of friends. Now I don't know anyone there. 

The tranny and the rest of the electrical goes in tomorrow and should be running by Sat. I am helping my Brother build his CRX at the same time. 

I was thinking in future reference after it warms up a bit. Start on the North side and work our way south or visa versa. Start in G-town during the day and make our way north as the evening progresses, only to retire after a dozen or so Honda smacking races.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Well, *phastphuker*, you weren't reading this board between October and November when I posted the SE-R Rally IX dyno day info. It was nice gathering of SR20-powered vehicles at UTI in North Houston.

Be advised the SE-R crowd I run with doesn't tolerate street-racing. Any honduh smacking will be done at HRP or the GGP autocross.


----------



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

{Political style backpedalling} but it is true.

I have had too many close calls on the streets, however, a presence I have learned is intimidation enough. HRP is the only way to go for me now. I have a family to think about now. 

I saw the rally post and saw it for another city I thought. Again, I have been off and on the forum. This is my first consistent run on the postings.

*bahearn* 
Guessing from your reply you would not be interested in a meet? That would be to bad because I am always looking foward to meeting fellow sr20 drivers.

I will keep an eye or both out for your next posting for another Dyno Day. I cannot put anything like together for the moment but I would like to do something fun in the area, kinda like a "100 Nissan March" through the Houston area. I would like to have any and all involved.

We as a group can set the rules and standards for the meets, professional and business like. 

i.e. 1. By request no street racing.

2. Have fun.

3. Must love to drive.

etc., etc., etc., etc.....and so forth. You guys decide.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Glad to hear about your racing attitude.

I'm not averse to a meet but I'm not into the import scene. I concentrate on SR20 cars. I know next to nothing about Hondas or Mitsubishis, etc.

Also, I don't drive my SE-R anymore, it's partially gutted and on jack-stands while I work on converting it into ITS racer. If I did attend the meet, it would most likely be on my Bandit.

The next Texas Rally will probably be held in Austin. Rally IX was here and Rally VIII was Dallas, so Austin is next in the rotation.


----------



## NIOstyle (Oct 17, 2002)

*Houston on Jan. 19th*

Hey why don't y'all come join us on Jan. 19th as long as the weather permits. We plan to meet around Galleria and then get some fried chicken  and head towards Galveston and have a picnic. Yup it's purely Nissans. 

Terry, that would be a great time to finally meet you. Let us know. I had put 44 on your email address instead of rr. No wonder I couldn't reach you. LOL!!!

See ya soon!


----------

